

Why a Six-Hour Flight Now Takes Seven  - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703575004575043143789789222.html

======
IgorPartola
I guess this makes sense. If the flight takes 2.5 hours, what's the point of
pretending that it will take 2? If you schedule it for only 2 hours, you'll
just cause a delay which will cause somebody to get stressed and cause another
delay.

------
hussong
Whoa, what happened to that site? It keeps loading and loading... Total page
load time: 35 seconds.

